# How to Gain Weight



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

#Eat as much as you can 
#Eat more calories than your body burns
#Eat More Meals
#Try to eat small meals because Small meals are easier to eat than big ones
#Eat Caloric Dense Foods
#Food high in carbs and/or fats has more calories per serving
#Eat More Protein as you can
#Take supplements
#Go Liquid
#Track Calories
#Lift Heavy
#Be Consistent


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Use Macro calculator like Mynetdiary and add consume + 15% of your maintenance calories 

These Macros work for me 

1.5g protein per lb of non fat mass 0.6g healthy fats per lb of non fat mass and the rest from carbs pref fruits, veggies and fibres

Only supps that are a must are 15g Leucine and 5g Creatine 

WORKS and im living proof


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 9, 2018)

superted said:


> Use Macro calculator like Mynetdiary and add consume + 15% of your maintenance calories
> 
> These Macros work for me
> 
> ...



Great addition!


----------

